#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Kanpur Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*IIT Kanpur* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Kanpur* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*IIT Kanpur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
5850

*OPPH*
153

*OB*
2973

*OBPH*
162

*SC*
1491

*SCPH*
41

*ST*
851

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Kanpur Branches In Engineering:*
Aerospace EngineeringBiological Sciences and BioengineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMaterials Science and Engineering*IIT Kanpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 24,542/- Per Year.

*IIT Kanpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 24,542/- Per Year.

*IIT Kanpur Placements 2012:
*
*Course*
*Placement %* 

 B tech
89%

 M tech
82%

 Dual Degree
91%

 MAC
79%

 Mdes
72%

 MBA
76%

 Integrated 5 yr
13%



*IIT Kanpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*The Campus is located on GT Road at Kalyanpur, about 16 km west of Kanpur city, on 1055 acres of land offered by the Government of UP. It is a residential campus offering accomodation to about 350 faculty members, about 700 support staff members, and about 4000 students. The campus has all the amenities for developing the personal, social and academic skills of the community.


*Central library:*  P K Kelkar Library (Formerly Central Library) of the Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur (IITK) is an academic Library with a collection of more than 3,00,000 volumes and subscriptions to more than 1000 periodicals. it is one of the best Library in the nation housed in three-storey building with the total 6973 sq. m. floor area. The Abstracting and Indexing periodicals, Microform and CD-ROM databases. technical reports, Standards and thesis are important part of this collection. Each year, on an average 4500 books and journal volumes are added to the collection.

*IIT Kanpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Housed in an imposing double storeyed building and located at a central place, Visitors Hostel provides boarding and lodging facilities for the Institutes guests, newly appointed faculty and staff members, delegates and participants attending various conferences, seminars, symposia and workshops. The Visitors Hostel has some allied facilities on the campus and in Chittaranjan Park Colony, New Delhi also for the benefit of the Institutes Visitors.


*Allied Facilities:*
 Visiting Faculty Apartment at IIT KanpurService Apartment at Chittaranjan park , New DelhiOutreach 69 & 80 building, IIT KanpurThe Visitors Hostel and allied facilities are operated as a non-profit activity to mainly support the academic and research activity on the campus with a homely atmosphere and ambience, traditionally acclaimed for its environs of hygiene and food of homely relish and richness. The following are the various activities undertaken by the team managing the affairs of the Visitors Hostel and allied facilities.


*Accommodation:* Visitors Hostel has been equipped with 70 Standard rooms of which 55 are AC and 15 are Non-AC. Further there are 15 Deluxe AC rooms. It can accommodate a maximum of 170 guests at a time on twin sharing basis. All the rooms have attached bathrooms with modern amenities.


*Dining Facility:* VH provides dining facilities to in-house guests staying in VH and Visiting Faculty Apartment and for Institute activities. The Visitors Hostel has 2 air-conditioned dining halls with capacity of 30 and 70 guests respectively. One of the dining halls has a well furnished sitting room attached with it.

*IIT Kanpur Address:* Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur Kanpur  208 016 (UP), INDIA.

*IIT Kanpur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities IIT Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MPEC- Maharana Pratap Engineering College , KanpurMaharana Pratap Engineering College, Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

